
LG Releases WebOS Open Source Edition, Looks to Expand WebOS Usage - sohkamyung
https://liliputing.com/2018/03/lg-releases-webos-open-source-edition-looks-to-expand-webos-usage.html
======
mrmondo
Glad to see this happen, Web OS on my late 2016 LG TV is actually very, very
good. It offers far more advanced video configuration than any other TV I’ve
seen and the OS is very fast (nothing at all like using those dreadful TVs
with android running on them).

One thing that does seem rather odd and somewhat worrying is that it only
builds on Ubuntu 14.04(!) and:

> “We strongly recommend you NOT to use Linux virtual machine on Windows or
> Mac OS for building webOS OSE, as it may cause unexpected issues.”

------
petecox
Possibly of interest to LuneOS developers, whose codebase started with an
earlier source drop of webOS.

